# Name me one Country Song, Just One!



## random3434 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is your favorite.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't care for country music, per say, but I do enjoy Marc Cohn's 'Walking In Memphis'.  Is that country?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 19, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> I don't care for country music, per say, but I do enjoy Marc Cohn's 'Walking In Memphis'.  Is that country?



I'm not sure, I like that song too!

How about some Steve Earle?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc86_Weoye0]YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Jan 19, 2009)

Easy 

Johnny Cash - Hurt

[youtube]SmVAWKfJ4Go[/youtube]


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]DC8nDdPM_Qk[/YOUTUBE]



I miss JD.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 19, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> [YOUTUBE]DC8nDdPM_Qk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> I miss JD.



Me too!! I never thought of him as country though, more folk.  I saw him in concert once, he was great.  Love his voice.


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2009)

merle

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Idv-FGURn9s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Original Texas Playboys- "My window faces the south"

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sYarHymJjL8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sYarHymJjL8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 19, 2009)

Well.. on a regular basis.. about as country as I normally get is something by "The Eagles"... but I am a fan of Johnny Cash's "Folsom Prison Blues", for some reason


----------



## Missourian (Jan 19, 2009)

The Highwaymen - Highwayman


[youtube]uw1bHaUk1CM[/youtube]​


----------



## Modbert (Jan 19, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> Well.. on a regular basis.. about as country as I normally get is something by "The Eagles"... but I am a fan of Johnny Cash's "Folsom Prison Blues", for some reason



Awesome Johnny Cash song.

This one was also always a favorite of mine:

[youtube]Aq344ks1ieg[/youtube]


----------



## Terry (Jan 19, 2009)

This is my favorite country CD however, I do like the song "For the Good Times" by Ray Price


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Easy
> Johnny Cash - Hurt



That might be Johnny Cash but it's not a country song. It's a straight cover of a Nine Inch Nails song.

Here's my current fav...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3D_7_mRbAE]YouTube - Our Song[/ame]
(sorry for a link, embedding is disabled for this one)


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jan 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



I'm Already Home - Tim McGraw


----------



## Modbert (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda said:


> That might be Johnny Cash but it's not a country song. It's a straight cover of a Nine Inch Nails song.
> 
> Here's my current fav...
> 
> ...



He changed some of the lyrics I thought and I realize it's a cover.

However, in the context that Johnny sang it, it certainly was a country song. 

Oh, and blah Taylor Swift.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 19, 2009)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Music section? 

One of my favorites is this classic: 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZt5Q-u4crc"]YouTube - Bobbie Gentry - Ode To Billy Joe[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, considering that I grew up on Iron Butterfly and Focus (Hocus Pocus is a great song!  Play the Wallace and Grommit version).  I also lived on Who, Guess Who, Fleetwood Mac, Heart, and many others......

So....not really a country fan.

But.  I do like some songs......

Montgomery Gentry - Hell Yeah, and If You Ever Stop Loving Me.

Trace Adkins - Swing.

And......(can't remember the singer right now), If You're Going Through Hell.  I like the version where they synch it to Serenity.

Hey......there are a couple of good ones.


----------



## Svante (Jan 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlbB7qt6v_0&feature=related]YouTube - Love Story - Taylor Swift[/ame]


----------



## Svante (Jan 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NyEWGAlFr8&feature=related]YouTube - Taylor Swift's message to Joe Jonas[/ame]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> He changed some of the lyrics I thought and I realize it's a cover.


Think again, the lyrics are the same.



Robert_Santurri said:


> However, in the context that Johnny sang it, it certainly was a country song.


This is incorrect as well. The thread is for COUNTRY SONGS and "Hurt" is not a country song simply because Johnny Cash covered it. Even if there was some validity to the argument that since a country singer covered it, it made it country, it falls apart because Johnny Cash wasn't only a country singer.



Robert_Santurri said:


> Oh, and blah Taylor Swift.


Nice. Why do you have to denigrate my choice? Pissed off because I brought up that "Hurt" isn't a Country song? Or just a hater and can't stop yourself?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 19, 2009)

Best Johnny Cash song IMHO?

"When the man comes around".


----------



## YWN666 (Jan 19, 2009)

How about Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks singing "How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away"?


----------



## Againsheila (Jan 19, 2009)

Years ago, I was working the night shift, when on the way home a song came on that really got my attention.  The only line I remember is "Drop Kick me Jesus through the Goal Posts of life."  I drove up to my apartment building just as my friends were heading out to work and they heard me laughing so hard, they came over to find out what was going on, I had them listen to it and man, we laughed at that for days.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jan 19, 2009)

"Thunder Rolls" By Garth Brookes


----------



## Modbert (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Think again, the lyrics are the same.
> 
> 
> This is incorrect as well. The thread is for COUNTRY SONGS and "Hurt" is not a country song simply because Johnny Cash covered it. Even if there was some validity to the argument that since a country singer covered it, it made it country, it falls apart because Johnny Cash wasn't only a country singer.
> ...



Actually a line or two is changed and the context is different. Johnny Cash and Nine Inch Nails singing the same song has two different meanings for each of them.

Johnny Cash wasn't only a country singer, but that doesn't automatically invalidate any of his songs as country. A cover may not be his original work but he still sang the song. Besides, he turned it into a country song.

And throughout your post I was asking myself, what's her problem and now when I look at the last line I realize why. You're pissed off at me for jokingly making a comment about Taylor Swift. Calm the fuck down Amanda and take a chill pill, I don't know what stick is stuck up your ass but you may want to remove it before you break a blood vessel.

Oh and Abiker, awesome song choice:

Easily my second favorite Johnny Cash song.

[youtube]B9BpfLhpEME[/youtube]


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Years ago, I was working the night shift, when on the way home a song came on that really got my attention.  The only line I remember is "Drop Kick me Jesus through the Goal Posts of life."  I drove up to my apartment building just as my friends were heading out to work and they heard me laughing so hard, they came over to find out what was going on, I had them listen to it and man, we laughed at that for days.



great song

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SO5Y1OuQIxo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SO5Y1OuQIxo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Againsheila said:


> Years ago, I was working the night shift, when on the way home a song came on that really got my attention.  The only line I remember is "Drop Kick me Jesus through the Goal Posts of life."  I drove up to my apartment building just as my friends were heading out to work and they heard me laughing so hard, they came over to find out what was going on, I had them listen to it and man, we laughed at that for days.



I like this one... 

http://www.youtube.com/v/id2pJp9ACg8

Tried to embed but it wouldn't load... oh well you get a link


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Actually a line or two is changed and the context is different. Johnny Cash and Nine Inch Nails singing the same song has two different meanings for each of them.



What is the line or lines that were changed?

And yeah, Duh, any song sung by anyone is going to have different meaning and context. It doesn't make "Hurt" a country song.



Robert_Santurri said:


> Johnny Cash wasn't only a country singer, but that doesn't automatically invalidate any of his songs as country.


Of course it doesn't, that wasn't my assertion. I could see trying to say you countrified "Personal Jesus" because that was a little twangy, but Hurt? Nope, it's a straight up cover, nothing any more country about Johnny singing it than Trent singing it. if you have some other reason that JC singing it to make it country I'd like to hear it, because the fact that JC sings something doesn't make it a country song, which is what the thread is about. Check the title: Name me one Country Song...

"Hurt" isn't a country song. You could play it country style and it wouldn't make it a country song. 



Robert_Santurri said:


> A cover may not be his original work but he still sang the song. Besides, he turned it into a country song.


How? It sounds just like the original.



Robert_Santurri said:


> And throughout your post I was asking myself, what's her problem and now when I look at the last line I realize why. You're pissed off at me for jokingly making a comment about Taylor Swift. Calm the fuck down Amanda and take a chill pill, I don't know what stick is stuck up your ass but you may want to remove it before you break a blood vessel.



Pfffft. Get over yourself, I don't care if you make fun of Taylor Swift. If I've taken offense at anything it's trying to slip a Nine Inch Nails song into a thread about COUNTRY songs.


----------



## xsited1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Couldn't find the one I wanted, but this'll do:

[YOUTUBE]VohubM8Hls4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DiamondDave (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm surprised.. not even a comical mention of Mac Davis  

[youtube]DLxNbEuOO20[/youtube]

[youtube]itb6uNL_3ag[/youtube]


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2009)

DiamondDave said:


> I'm surprised.. not even a comical mention of Mac Davis
> 
> [



for some reason, you reminded me of jerry reed. i always liked this one.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WK2y66qFDs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WK2y66qFDs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

del said:


> for some reason, you reminded me of jerry reed. i always liked this one.



Jerry Reed is awesome! Very underrated artist.


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



There's many a strange impulse out on the plains of West Texas;
There's many a young boy who feels things he don't comprehend.
Well small town don't like it when somebody falls between sexes,
No, small town don't like it when a cowboy has feelings for men.

Well I believe in my soul that inside every man there's a feminine,
And inside every lady there's a deep manly voice loud and clear.
Well, a cowboy may brag about things that he does with his women,
But the ones who brag loudest are the ones that are most likely queer.

Cowboys are frequently secretly fond of each other 
What did you think those saddles and boots was about?
There's many a cowboy who don't understand the way that he feels towards his
brother,
Inside every cowboy there's a lady who'd love to slip out.

Ten men for each woman was the rule way back when on the prairie,
And somehow those cowboys must have kept themselves warm late at night.
Cowboys are famous for getting riled up about fairies,
But I'll tell you the reason a big strong man gets so uptight:

Cowboys are frequently secretly fond of each other 
That's why they wear leather, and Levi's and belts buckled tight.
There's many a cowboy who don't understand the way that he feels towards his
brother;
There's many a cowboy who's more like a lady at night.

Well there's always somebody who says what the others just whisper,
And mostly that someone's the first one to get shot down dead:
When you talk to a cowboy don't treat him like he was a sister
Don't mess with the lady that's sleepin' in each cowboy's head.

Cowboys are frequently secretly fond of each other 
Even though they take speed and drive pickups and shoot their big guns;
There's many a cowboy who don't understand the way that he feels towards his
brother;
There's many a cowboy who keeps quiet about things he's done.


----------



## Said1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Loretta Lynn - Fist City

 [ame=http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hYDWWS7Itq4]YouTube - LORETTA LYNN - FIST CITY[/ame]


----------



## Dante (Jan 19, 2009)

[youtube]pxyOe0MYKhg[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 19, 2009)

Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L30V5vnYHzk]YouTube - Gretchen Wilson - Redneck Woman[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



That's tough.  I like a LOT of country songs.

Stars over Texas by Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Gunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Think again, the lyrics are the same.
> 
> 
> This is incorrect as well. The thread is for COUNTRY SONGS and "Hurt" is not a country song simply because Johnny Cash covered it. Even if there was some validity to the argument that since a country singer covered it, it made it country, it falls apart because Johnny Cash wasn't only a country singer.
> ...



No.  Your argument reeks.  Simple as that.


----------



## Tuatara (Jan 19, 2009)

I like Marty Robbins and Johnny Horton

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyXrxfjEOhs&feature=related]YouTube - Battle of New Orleans - Better Audio[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Jan 19, 2009)

Tuatara said:


> I like Marty Robbins and Johnny Horton
> 
> YouTube - Battle of New Orleans - Better Audio



Damn.  You are O-L-D.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

Gunny said:


> No.  Your argument reeks.  Simple as that.



LOL. 

Never pegged you for a NIN fan, Gunny. I'd like to see a country cover of "Closer" or "Piggy" that would be fun. But JC's cover of "Hurt" isn't country. 



Gunny said:


> Damn.  You are O-L-D.



Why do you have to be old to appreciate Marty Robbins? I love his voice. 

I used to hear Marty and old Hank and Patsy and Johnny Horton and lots of other old country in my grandpa's truck. Even really old stuff like the Carter family and obscure bluegrass that I don't know who played.It's good stuff that you don't have to be old to appreciate.


----------



## elvis (Jan 19, 2009)

Okie from Muskogee by Merle Haggard.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Never was much for country music until I listened to some down here in Texas with soem folks who loved it---Makes a big difference. Gotta go with that old man Amanda on Marty Robbins---.

Leon Russel did some good stuff too under the name of Hank Wilson.---and then there's always Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen.
Country Swing with Asleep at the Wheel is damn hard to beat----closed many a bar down in Austin listening to them busting out tunes.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 19, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gotta go with that old man Amanda on Marty Robbins---.



Yeah, I'm really showing my age. LOL 

I like his songs that touch on religion like "The Master's Call". It's so powerful it makes me cry thinking about the power of God.


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2009)

el paso
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6p4MwgB2W_k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6p4MwgB2W_k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Jan 19, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJblZb4yRmc]YouTube - Lyle Lovett and his Large Band - I've been to Memphis[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Yeah, I'm really showing my age. LOL
> 
> I like his songs that touch on religion like "The Master's Call". It's so powerful it makes me cry thinking about the power of God.



see---Dev knew you were a wrinkly old man !!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

del said:


> el paso
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6p4MwgB2W_k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6p4MwgB2W_k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



Bingo---that's a winner !


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> How about Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks singing "How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away"?



Great band !!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Sunset on the sage---commander cody and the lost planet airmen

can only find this clip so far

Sunset On The Sage - Live from Deep in the Heart of Texas - Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen - mp3 song hits download full albums in mp3


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

oops---and there's that old sad favorite---down to seeds and stems again blues !   

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/recsradio/radio/B000002NWU/ref=pd_krex_listen_dp_img?ie=UTF8&refTagSuffix=dp_img]Amazon.com : Music Sampler[/ame]


----------



## Anguille (Jan 19, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Leon Russel did some good stuff


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

and how could I possibly leave out the Ozark Mountain Daredevils

thier best stuff
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MpQab-HtAyA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MpQab-HtAyA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Jan 19, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> oops---and there's that old sad favorite---down to seeds and stems again blues !



got you covered, NRPS

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtAj4MLOiTw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtAj4MLOiTw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 19, 2009)

del said:


> got you covered, NRPS
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtAj4MLOiTw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GtAj4MLOiTw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



gracias bud

pure prarie league---Amie !

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u4xp2lgiAjY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u4xp2lgiAjY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Original Texas Playboys- "My window faces the south"
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sYarHymJjL8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sYarHymJjL8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




texas swing is not country lol...it is texas swing...that is bob wills and the texas playboys doing ...my window faces the south....

real country:

i'm so lonesome i could cry....hank williams 

walking after midnight.... pasty cline

you never even called me by my name...steve goodman

likes stars on the water......rodney crowe

i will always love you...dolly parton

dumas walkers...kentucky headhunters

he stopped loving her today...george jones

o...its was only suppose to be one...sorry....


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

leon russell is not country...geezes....and of course there are the "traveling wilburs"


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

o hell no...marty robbins would just need his own thread lol....now i will have that song in my head all day....


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

no body answered when i called your name...vince gill...modern day....i am so lonesome i could cry.. gill has a haunting voice


any hoyt axton fans?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> no body answered when i called your name...vince gill...modern day....i am so lonesome i could cry.. gill has a haunting voice
> 
> 
> any hoyt axton fans?



oh ya--Amanda is probably on of the best country songs ever.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> texas swing is not country lol...it is texas swing...that is bob wills and the texas playboys doing ...my window faces the south....
> 
> real country:
> 
> ...


Strollingbones you definatly know what REAL country music is!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> leon russell is not country...geezes....and of course there are the "traveling wilburs"



Listen to his Hank Wilson album and tell me that ain't country.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

you have your traditional with jones etc...then the more modern with toby keith...you aint much fun since i quit drinking....



and where the hell do you put kinky freedman...they aint making jews like jesus anymore


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xf-BNkLWUE]YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - The Ballad Of Davy Crockett[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

then you have the rowdy ass shit...no not hank jr..but artists like david allan coe...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Patsy Cline "Walkin' After Midnight"


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsRNCvHXHHU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bsRNCvHXHHU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

commander cody and the lost planet airmen...there's a riot going on


for some reason i got this queen song in my head...fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

del said:


> YouTube - Kentucky Headhunters - The Ballad Of Davy Crockett



LMAO---that might be the first song I knew all the words to. Great video too !


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> LMAO---that might be the first song I knew all the words to. Great video too !



hellodollyllama wrote it


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

del said:


> hellodollyllama wrote it



She wrote the bible too, didn't she ?


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2009)

what about leon redbone...marty robbins ...singing the blues..is great....too many to really name...and too many unnamed...i am a fan of the rowdy ass music with coe and others...tends to be real racist at times etc...but damned good music...kd lang has a wonderful voice...  and mr ralph stanley but now we are going to bluegrass


----------



## del (Jan 20, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> She wrote the bible too, didn't she ?



and she's gonna post it here


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 20, 2009)

del said:


> and she's gonna post it here



that ignore feature will come in handy


----------



## Silence (Jan 20, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



Concrete Angel - Martina McBride


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 24, 2009)

i have always been partial to Don Walser.....best yodeler since the last great yodeler.....


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 24, 2009)

Hank Williams - "Mind Yer Own Business". This aint Hank but he does a good version of the tune:

[youtube]ErpZQJSHbdI[/youtube]

"If ya' mind yer' own business then ya' won't be mindin' mine!"


----------



## 007 (Jan 24, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



I don't know about "all time" favorite, but this one is up there...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ia_YwmHzWcw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ia_YwmHzWcw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Diuretic (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a lot of favourites and I've been really interested to read through the thread.  Just a few, if I may.

"Crazy" - Patsy Clyne
"I Fall To Pieces" - Patsy Clyne
"He'll Have To Go" - Jim Reeves (well he's country to me )
"My Town" - Montgomery Gentry
"Red Dirt Road" - Brooks and Dunn
"She's More" - Andy Griggs
"She's Gone Country" - Alan Jackson
"I Can Love You Like That" - John Michael Montgomery
"I Hope You Dance" - Lee Ann Womack
"Broken Wing" - Martina McBride
"Not Pretty Enough" - Kasey Chambers
"Girls Like Me" - Kellie Pickler
"Amazed" - Lonestar (don't start, it's a damn fine song)
Anything by Trisha Yearwood

Okay I'd better stop.


----------



## jaded110 (Feb 28, 2009)

Letter to Me by Brad Paisley.


----------



## eots (Feb 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MLTsTrQ_4Q]YouTube - Kid Rock and Hank Williams Jr. - the f word[/ame]


----------



## Gunny (Feb 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Original Texas Playboys- "My window faces the south"
> ...



Texas swing most certainly is country music.  It's as country as country music gets.  Pffft.  The nerve of some people.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> no body answered when i called your name...vince gill...modern day....i am so lonesome i could cry.. gill has a haunting voice
> 
> 
> any hoyt axton fans?




When I Call Your Name is a nice song.  Can only take so much Vince Gill at one time.  That's not called a "haunting voice."  He HAS TO put his nuts in a vise to sing like that.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 28, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > texas swing is not country lol...it is texas swing...that is bob wills and the texas playboys doing ...my window faces the south....
> ...



Problem is, all of those songs you think are "real country" are just pop country songs of the day.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

merle singing bob wills

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MRTQVogyRU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7MRTQVogyRU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis (Feb 28, 2009)

What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

merle singing merle

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kH1iEVXM_I0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kH1iEVXM_I0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Said1 (Feb 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?



Dunno. Like the belle of the ball? Apple of my eye?


Alberta has wild roses.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?



a woman


----------



## elvis (Feb 28, 2009)

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?
> ...



the stones sing about it in "Memory Motel".  didn't know what it meant.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?





_*mutters ... friggin' commie ...*_


----------



## elvis (Feb 28, 2009)

Gunny said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is the Rose of San Antone?
> ...



ouch.


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EOuhrCRfQJA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EOuhrCRfQJA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGUP8oc9Bgs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NGUP8oc9Bgs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del (Feb 28, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



it took me a while, but here it is...

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E4TRvYAyt3k&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E4TRvYAyt3k&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## KittenKoder (Mar 1, 2009)

The original country music was in two forms: Sitting around the campfire and singing about ones life out of boredom, and country swing (often played in saloons).


----------



## random3434 (Mar 1, 2009)

del said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > That is your favorite.
> ...



LOL!

My daughter is a HUGE Johnny Cash Fan-she and I watched this for a bit, then she said:

"Turn it off mom, it's painful to watch! Even Johnny Cash fails sometimes! And the sideburns! EEK!"















{I swear she's watched " Walk the Line" 100 times}


----------



## michiganFats (Mar 1, 2009)

Depends,does David Allan Coe count as country?


----------



## Gunny (Mar 1, 2009)

michiganFats said:


> Depends,does David Allan Coe count as country?



Most definitely.


----------



## Peejay (Mar 12, 2009)

David A. Coe ......... that nasty sumbitch.  I got stories about that man.

Me,  I got a dusty ol' pile of vinyl records, sittin' on my floor....

I've got Willie, Waylon and Woody Guthrie
Jimmy Bufet, Lyle Lovett and Bobby Gentry
Jerry Jeff, Bob Dylan, Donnie Fritts the Dead and the Doors
Patsy Cline, John Prine and More

I've got Jackson Browne, Townes Van Zandt, Zeplin, Lynard Skynard
Harry Chapin, Guy Clark,  Van Halen
Rita, Kris, Keith Sykes and Country Joe,
When he was sining with The Fish, you know

I got Emmylou, U2 and Arlo, James Taylor, Jimmie Rodgers, Hank Williams, Mojo Nixon,
Hendrix, Haggard and a whole lot more

I got all the Booker T's, Tom T Hall
Bobby Bare, Belafonte and the New York Dolls,
Billy Joe, Jimmy Croce, Kiss, Crosby Stills and Nash, 
John, June and Roseanne Cash
I got Forbert, Fromholtz, Stevie Ray, 
T-Birds, Yardbirds, Sam and Dave,
And as some of y'all mighta guessed already
I got piles............. and piles........... and piles............. of Tom Petty
In that dusty old pile of vinyl records I got sittin' on my floor


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> That is your favorite.



Tough to say what is a 'favorite' but Wanted Man by Johnny Cash


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> commander cody and the lost planet airmen...there's a riot going on
> 
> 
> for some reason i got this queen song in my head...fat bottomed girls make the rocking world go round



Commander Cody..  

.. and his Hot Rod Lincoln!!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Amanda said:


> Robert_Santurri said:
> 
> 
> > He changed some of the lyrics I thought and I realize it's a cover.
> ...




If you never heard any of Johnny Cash's other albums and then listened to: Johnny Cash: Unchained,  you would think JC was a rocker..   

Wide range JC has and has covered/written all kinds of songs..


----------



## Freemason (Mar 14, 2009)

Good lord there are tons.

Willie Nelson - Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63A__INJecI]YouTube - Willie Nelson - Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]


As a younger man I spent many a Friday night at Tooties Orchid Lounge.  The performers from the old Ryman would come over and boy can I tell some stories.  Several of those years I was underage.


----------



## Immanuel (Mar 14, 2009)

jaded110 said:


> Letter to Me by Brad Paisley.



Excellent song, but just too new to be counted among the greats.



michiganFats said:


> Depends,does David Allan Coe count as country?



Absolutely!  One of my favorites of his is, "The Ride".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=GB&...5TFs-Lzw0piNG5-T5LVrc6Dbq1kIDfOWtPgAagqxNEIbg

There are so many great Country Songs and sounds.  What I like about country is that it tells a story.  Hell, most rock you can't even hear the lyrics.  Note: I'm partial to "Country Rock".

Here's my favorite, but there are so many that I can't even begin to name them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDm_ZHyYTrg]YouTube - The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia[/ame]

Heard a sequel of this song on pandora.com called "The Devil went back to Georgia".  Not bad but I can't remember who the artist was.

Immie


----------



## Wolf (Mar 17, 2009)

Truckload of Art by Terry Allen or any one of the artists who covered it too..


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't like country, but I like bluegrass.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2009)

Over and Over Again.

Time McGraw and Nellie.  Maybe it isn't pure country but the song is so sad and sweet, I gotta love it.


----------

